# Applying for car credit



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

I am looking at taking my next car on finance which i need to qualify for. This is my first time doing this with a car.

In the past 3 months myself and the wife have rented a flat on a 6 month rent.

I have not however changed my bank details and driving licence to new rented address as we intend not to stay after the 6 months.

With my bank & driving details being registered to my parents house, is this likely to throw my application and be rejected if I put my address as the rented accomodation?

I don’t want to be rejected, incase it has any impact on a mortgage application which will be within the next 12 months.

Thanks.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Are you on the electoral roll at this new address?


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

nope 

Ive just went and edited my address details for that.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

are you registered at parents to vote? if so just use that address. if not an unofficial way is get a family member to apply for credit who you know has a good history. they should get a good finance rate aim for flate rate of 5 % or less. good way to remember is half the apr you get quoted to know what the flat rate is. and then pay them the money each month


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

polac5397 said:


> are you registered at parents to vote? if so just use that address. if not an unofficial way is get a family member to apply for credit who you know has a good history. they should get a good finance rate aim for flate rate of 5 % or less. good way to remember is half the apr you get quoted to know what the flat rate is. and then pay them the money each month


Yes im registered at my parents house to vote, along with all other details (bank, mobile phone, driving, car)


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just use your registered address for the finance but remember, not that you will, but if you do get accepted and fail to keep up the repayments, the finance boys will be knocking on your parents door and not your flat!!


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

as above your credit history should be ok then, remember to ask what the flat rate is when they quote you !!!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Have you checked your experian report? You might be surprised! I was bricking it when I was looking for a new car as I was going to have to get some of it on finance and was convinced my rating would be terrible. When I checked, I had a 999 score!

How long were you living at your previous address? 

If it was long term, then you'll almost certainly fly through the application. It's the 6 months at "address 1", 4 months at "address 2", 5 months at "address 3", 5 months "address 4" type of applications that can be iffy. Although even then, it's not completely terrible. My fiancé applied for car finance and had to list off about 6 different addresses (ex husband was in army so they'd moved around several times then she lived somewhere for a few months after they separated before moving in with me.

Use your parents address. If you wanted, after the finance is arranged you can ring the company and tell them you've moved and change the address then I think. TBH, if you're not planning on staying in the rented place long. You may as well just wait until you find your next place before doing that.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

RD55 DUN said:


> I have not however changed my bank details and driving licence to new rented address as we intend not to stay after the 6 months.


Not really answering your question but - but I think you should read this BEFORE anything else & worrying about buying a new car.......

https://www.gov.uk/legal-obligations-drivers-riders


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

griffin1907 said:


> Not really answering your question but - but I think you should read this BEFORE anything else & worrying about buying a new car.......
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/legal-obligations-drivers-riders


as he said earlier the trace would show his parents address ie bank accounts, voters check etc so no one would see the rented address


----------

